# Need Color Advice



## cbergland (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, I'm stumped.

I have a late-50's built rambler style house. It still has many of the original components.

I need to make the living more livable (translation: attractive) and where I'm stuck is the window frames/trim work.

All the trim is the original light wood color....what they used to call Blonde wood. It is very, very light, like a light beige color.

I would like to put blinds on the living room window, and I really like 2" wood blinds, but what shade?

Painted wood, like cream?
Painted wood, like a color that is in my room?
Wood that matches the window frame?
A wood tone that I really love?

I can give some room details if that would be helpful


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Check out Retro Renovation - it's a fantastic website and blog that is devoted to Mid Century Modern (MidMod) homes and decor. You may find some inspiration there to help.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

You said you are already having light wooden shade, then choosing a cream color is not good, why don't you try some dark wood color.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

You can choose the color that you love if you think it can give you attractive output. Try something darker or brighter for more radiant effect.


----------



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

You might want to consider staining the wood trim to a wood tone you like. Then pick blinds to match. Sounds like the blond wood gets lost in the room and does not create strongs accents. Darkening the woold can fix this and make it pop. 

Brad


----------



## timmytytim (Nov 18, 2014)

What color is your room? If the paint is of a lighter color I would make the trim more dark so that it creates a contrast and really "pop".


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In our kitchen we have light creamy beige painted trim on our
window. I chose dark 2" walnut blinds to match our kitchen table and chairs,
which are walnut. The kitchen cabs are lighter, but I chose the 
darker blinds.
Prior to having the light trim, I had dark stained trim, I painted it light and it
looks much better. 

What color is the wood furniture in the room?


----------

